# Interesting Reaction to threat Scenario



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I had a conversation with my niece once at a family event. They know I am into prepping, and I was getting the usual ridicule and being laughed at etc. Nothing new there. But I struck up a conversation with her about it. I used the Earthquake scenario, since we live in Southern California at least she is familiar with that. 
This was very simplistic, I was just trying to get a point across and I had an unexpected result. 
I told her we just had a big EQ, no power, no water etc, but I went past that.

ME "So this EQ hits right now, how much Feminine products do you have?"

HER "Nothing right now, it's not my time"

ME "OK, lets pretend it is, what would you do?"

HER "Go to the store"

ME "There is no store, they are closed, even if they were open, it's cash only, do you have any cash?"

HER "A few dollars, I just use my debit card"

ME " "Again, no power, ALL the local stores are closed, what would you do?" (this is where it gets interesting)

HER "Go to the store"

ME "NO stores, all closed"

HER "Go to the store"

ME "NO stores, all closed"

HER "Go to the store"

At this point I stopped, and listening to her and looking at her facial expression, I realized her brain was not capable of understanding that a store would not be available. She is no dummy, good student, good grades, FYI she was about 17 when this happened. But her entire life has been very good, never went hungry, never wanted for anything (except the newest I phone of course) and her brain could not process something not being available to her, especially something like that. I gave up on the entire thing and she just bounced away to talk to her cousins about her strange uncle - LOL. Just something I picked up on .

SIDE NOTE:
Feminine hygiene products in my experience are a truly overlooked item. It is not a “cool” item (guns, ammo etc) but a very much needed one. I have packs of items in all my car kits and a good stock at home. My wife does not even use it anymore but my daughter does, and she is married and away from the house. Regardless of what it is, pads, tampons make sure you stock up on whatever is needed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ever hear you can't fix stupid??


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Ever hear you can't fix stupid??


Not so much stupid as normalcy bias. There are many who suffer from this condition both intelligent and the not so much. For those it won't sink in until it's too late. Many are just 3 days away from starvation.

Each area has it's own hazards. CA has earthquakes and power outages, we have tornado's and power outages. After any disaster people make a dash for the store and clean it out. Once the disaster is over, normalcy bias kicks in. The really sad part is normalcy bias is going to cause a lot of deaths when the shtf.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Normalcy bias is a good term. I think that really applies in these situations. I have seen people swamp stores before a hurricane for everything, but soon as the event has passed the plywood goes (well it used too) in the trash and the generators go up for sale. I just don’t get that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm surprised there wasn't an "I'll just order some from Amazon... it will arrive tomorrow because I have a Prime membership!" response.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

I had some experience of learning classes with people at my work. Logical explanations are not suitable for everyone, unfortunately. Of course, you need an individual approach and blah blah blah. But there is a hard and universal way if you need a quick result in learning. A person put face to face with the problem he should solve in a short time. The person receives a notice that he will have significant problems if he does not cope with the task (of course there would be nothing terrible, but I did not communicate about it in advance). True, some after such experiments hated me, but I do not care.

It looks like an army method, when officers and soldiers do not always have information about the type of anxiety, which was announced. Educational anxiety or combat? It is unknown. It turns out a good shake for thinking. During World War II, there were quite high-quality instructions for the preparation, where this method was recommended for the speedy training of recruits. The growth results are sometimes striking when I read reports of those times.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So Dirk, I have to ask. Was this conversation recent, or from before the start or the virus shortages?


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

This conversation was pre COVID, however the same family members that were all a bit nuts when the pandemic hit and supplies were in short supply have all gone back 100% to oblivion. They are all “selling their generators” so to speak. 

Hey I just made that phrase up“selling their generators” maybe that’s the new catch phrase for all these morons!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I kind of thought so. I haven't talked to my sister-in-law who suddenly saw the light a few weeks after the go and hide instruction came out. She also wanted me to send her a firearm. Had to explain I can't do that. She did go out and purchase a XD-9. Hope she sells it to me when goes back to normal.
Thanks for the response. While I have a genset, I'd like a larger one.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So…being a male, you decide to jam her up on things that uncles have no business discussing with minors. Nor it seems, did you include a female family member in the discussion who could have told you where to pound sand.

Lucky you can still walk.

Bet you feel proud.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Dear Eriktheputz

your name fits


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…being a male, you decide to jam her up on things that uncles have no business discussing with minors. Nor it seems, did you include a female family member in the discussion who could have told you where to pound sand.
> 
> Lucky you can still walk.
> 
> Bet you feel proud.


I dare say you don't know the family or their relationships.

We have cases of the product in the attic. Why? Because no woman wants to be without it. 

Yes. Dirk was talking to a 17-year-old. Most 17-year-olds are thinking about prepping or survival but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be thinking about it. There are places in the world where 17-year-olds are right in the middle in SHTF scenarios and there might be one of those scenarios lurking around the corner for us. The girl is lucky to have an uncle who took the time to plant the seed. Maybe the seed will grow and she'll realize the need to prepare.

Do you have neices? if so, have you cared enough to plant seeds?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…being a male, you decide to jam her up on things that uncles have no business discussing with minors. Nor it seems, did you include a female family member in the discussion who could have told you where to pound sand.
> 
> Lucky you can still walk.
> 
> Bet you feel proud.



I'm offended by your post.
How dare you assume the OP identifies as a male and the niece identifies as a female.
Bet you feel proud.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not faulting anyone for stocking up on tampons and pads. That's a good thing, especially if your girl/s are used to them. But get some menstrual cups, too. They take up almost no space at all and will last for months, years, really.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…being a male, you decide to jam her up on things that uncles have no business discussing with minors. Nor it seems, did you include a female family member in the discussion who could have told you where to pound sand.
> 
> Lucky you can still walk.
> 
> Bet you feel proud.


I appreciate your sensitivity with regard to the matter at hand and you could be right. But being as we weren't there to listen in, it's possible, even most probable that it handled with discretion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone should have tampons and pads around for first aid purposes.
That should be a no-brainer.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Dirk, I kind of know how your sibling feels. Yes, I can surmise where my best markets are located, in fact, some sell knives and ammunition. But let's face it, that is just "today." There are no hooded klansmen in the parking lot, no gun shots, no burning crosses, heck, there isn't even a Brewers game on unless I missed it.

Having said that, I once briefly surmised "the opposite way." *We have no guarantees for any future scenario*. And that also goes for the lunatics who bury armaments into their back yards swearing their metal will never rust.

I once told a gun-nut that I carried a knife, and never thought very serious about a firearm. For one thing, the Wisconsin stats run hot and cold and even state laws run up one hill and down another. Frankly, I probably have decades working with knives, the polishing items, and buying the "latest greatest" lame ideas. But even I had to succumb to a SIG Sauer P238 because society has really taken some bizarre turns. I could run into the barrel of a firearm carried by a sweet little old lady.

Unless your garage was deliberately build on a known fault I suspect robbers are more likely than any quake. In my entire life of Wisconsin I felt one faint earth 'jiggle' and was told that was a quake. In that case, that little old lady is the real threat.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…being a male, you decide to jam her up on things that uncles have no business discussing with minors. Nor it seems, did you include a female family member in the discussion who could have told you where to pound sand.
> 
> Lucky you can still walk.
> 
> Bet you feel proud.


very few times have i read anything of value from you. 

seems you were told to pound sand too many times in life huh?


----------



## Underrock (12 mo ago)

I'm aware this is an old thread, and I'm aware that as a male I'll never (I hope) require tampons for myself; However, stored at my bugout site is an ample supply of tampons and pads. Why? They are sterile and can be used for wound treatment, or filters, and would be valuable as bartering for items _I_ could use.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Underrock said:


> They are sterile and can be used for wound treatment...


No sir, they are most assuredly not sterile.
They are "clean", but they are not packaged in sterile conditions. They can be used to soak up blood, but they are not designed for massive hemorrhage and the wound should be thoroughly disinfected between dressings.
Have real first aid options. Only use feminine hygiene products for their intended purposes or as a last resort.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> No sir, they are most assuredly not sterile.
> They are "clean", but they are not packaged in sterile conditions. They can be used to soak up blood, but they are not designed for massive hemorrhage and the wound should be thoroughly disinfected between dressings.
> Have real first aid options. Only use feminine hygiene products for their intended purposes or as a last resort.


How about something on this from a doctor?


----------



## Underrock (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the correction Kauboy. I googled the topic and you are right, those moon-time products are NOT sterile. I'll keep my stash though for barter if nothing else.


----------

